# VK - Puff Boy Mod, NexMesh Sub-Ohm Tank, Vaporesso Gen Kit + More!



## Gizmo (29/7/19)

New Arrivals:

Wizman Puff Boy 200W Box Mod
Smoant Pasito RBA Coil
Smoant Pasito DTL Coils
OFRF NexMesh Sub-Ohm Tank
OFRF NexMesh Sub-Ohm Coils
Vaporesso Gen Kit
Aurora Play Metallic Grey


Restocks:

Aurora Play Pods

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------

